# 8.5kg Gas Bottle Only 7.8kg



## Parks (22/11/12)

After getting my new 40kg scales for my grain I thought it would be cool to monitor the gas usage on my 8.5kg gas bottle via weighing before and after boils etc.

So I was surprised when the bottle was empty the difference was only 7.8kg. That's 10% less than I should have had. The empty weight I measured was about 20 grams difference to the stamped "E.T" figure which I guess is "Estimated Tare" once they add the tap to the bottle.

So I guess I really hope this was a once off...

Does anyone else out there monitor their use like this? Anyone else had an issue?

Also, I have sent an online enquiry to Bunnings who I expect will look further into it (with Kwik Gas). I'll post the result of that if/when it occurs.


----------



## Nick JD (22/11/12)

I used to get my CO2 bottle filled at a firey place but stopped when the price crept up from $15 to $20 to $25. :angry: 

So I started doing swappers at CB and I get soooooo many more kegs out of a bottle now. 

Underfilling is probably pretty common in compressed gases.


----------



## mikec (22/11/12)

When your bottle was filled, was it cold?
I believe you need to get it down to freezing temps to get it to fill properly.
Warm gas takes up more space, so you end up with less in there when it is "full".


----------



## Parks (22/11/12)

mikec said:


> When your bottle was filled, was it cold?
> I believe you need to get it down to freezing temps to get it to fill properly.
> Warm gas takes up more space, so you end up with less in there when it is "full".



It was a Kiwk gas swap from Bunnings.


----------



## Parks (22/11/12)

Nick JD said:


> I used to get my CO2 bottle filled at a firey place but stopped when the price crept up from $15 to $20 to $25. :angry:
> 
> So I started doing swappers at CB and I get soooooo many more kegs out of a bottle now.
> 
> Underfilling is probably pretty common in compressed gases.



Common or not, it's against the Trade Practises Act to sell an 8.5kg bottle with less than 8.5kg in it.

At the moment I have a concern that their systematically ripping people off as a means of balancing the fact these bottles are about half the price they were a few years back.


----------



## herbo (22/11/12)

Parks said:


> It was a Kiwk gas swap from Bunnings.



Go to somewhere like BBQ's Galore and get them to fill it. Then you can watch them doing the fill. I'm not an expert but assume when the gas starts to spew out the top relief valve it's full. These fills are cheaper than swap and go too. $20 at out local BBQ's galore.

Only use swap and go when your cylinder is out of date.


----------



## Parks (22/11/12)

herbo said:


> Go to somewhere like BBQ's Galore and get them to fill it. Then you can watch them doing the fill. I'm not an expert but assume when the gas starts to spew out the top relief valve it's full. These fills are cheaper than swap and go too. $20 at out local BBQ's galore.
> 
> Only use swap and go when your cylinder is out of date.


Up here it's cheaper and Bunnings and Masters who are having a price war. Pretty much $20 at both places near me, for swap n go.


----------



## Maheel (22/11/12)

there is a place near craftbrewer that fills LPG's for $20 
they have a sign out 

on the main drag (middle of the block) just before the left into that other road that goes past the bus deopt


----------



## mikec (22/11/12)

Parks said:


> It was a Kiwk gas swap from Bunnings.


Sorry I assumed you were talking CO2.
Although thinking about it, same concept should apply.

And if it's a swap'n'go, you'd hope they have some form of quality control.


----------



## Smokomark (22/11/12)

Maheel said:


> there is a place near craftbrewer that fills LPG's for $20
> they have a sign out
> 
> on the main drag (middle of the block) just before the left into that other road that goes past the bus deopt





It's BBQs Galore 
Redland Bay rd
Capalaba


----------



## Parks (22/11/12)

Maheel said:


> there is a place near craftbrewer that fills LPG's for $20
> they have a sign out
> 
> on the main drag (middle of the block) just before the left into that other road that goes past the bus deopt



If I lived near CB I wouldn't have $20 to spend on gas...

:lol:


----------



## woodwormm (22/11/12)

i often think the swap n go bottles feel light when i get them... i tell myself it's a different bottle with a lighter tare weight.

most of the time i try and go to the local servo to get it filled. local, independant, friendly and i can watch it be done and tell em if it's wrong (i'm trained in gas bottle filling and used to do it at the green shed back in the day... )


----------



## Helles (22/11/12)

Bunning fill a 9kg with 8.5kg of gas 
I think these a sign somewhere there
8.5 kg cylinder probally the same @ 8kg of gas


----------



## nathan_madness (22/11/12)

I noticed the other day that Masters (Tingalpa) in now wanting $21.45 for a swap and go. 

I now go to TLS Capalaba my brother is the manager there and he fills them full (till the gas starts coming out the overflow) for $19.99. So if you are in the Capalaba region drop past and see him.


----------



## woodwormm (22/11/12)

helles said:


> Bunning fill a 9kg with 8.5kg of gas
> I think these a sign somewhere there
> 8.5 kg cylinder probally the same @ 8kg of gas



here's the deal... they're all the same cylinder an 8.5 is actually a 9kg but due to the idiot factor and the fact you can actually over fill a bottle and some idiot got a little scare... and OH&S and society in general it is actually only legal to fill a bottle to within 95% of it's max (ie 8.5 in a 9kg vessel...) bottles are supposed to be filled by weight, ie at a fill station like swap n go, not until the liquid is spewing out like we all do when filling a bottle... 

can you imagine a half retard at bunnings (twas me a few years back) bothering to put a bottle on the scales and fill to a prescribed limit rather than til it's visibly full with liquid spewing out? i can't. same reason shade cloth will be prepacked only soon.. every extra metre i gave out was sending them broke! (hehe nothing will send them broke but you get the idea)


----------



## Droughtmaster (22/11/12)

worked on the filling dock with a gas company and filled fukn 1000's of them there filled like someone said b4 to a weight and the gas is shut off there all done with weights and mesures credentials as well ya aint getting ripped off ,,well at the time of the fill anyway its all done like ya and certified by ya relavent agencies that measure ya fuel for ya car and ya supermarket weights ect ..was a prick of a job and i hated the smell of the shit so i was out of there after a month


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/11/12)

You canadians up north get em cheap. I find $25 at supagas is the cheapest i can find here in eastern suburbs of melbourne


----------



## stux (22/11/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> You canadians up north get em cheap. I find $25 at supagas is the cheapest i can find here in eastern suburbs of melbourne



16$ for overflowing refills at BP Mulgoa Rd, Penrith


----------



## dougsbrew (22/11/12)

lucky buggers 30 bucks up here. we are probably one of the only states having taxis running on petrol becoz the gas costs too much.


----------



## Droughtmaster (22/11/12)

but u had cheap fuel for so long compared to everyone else .
wonder what they cost to refill at ucla


----------



## Nick JD (22/11/12)




----------



## sp0rk (22/11/12)

I think it's around $27 at BBQ'S galore here in Coffs


----------



## Parks (23/11/12)

Droughtmaster said:


> worked on the filling dock with a gas company and filled fukn 1000's of them there filled like someone said b4 to a weight and the gas is shut off there all done with weights and mesures credentials as well ya aint getting ripped off ,,well at the time of the fill anyway its all done like ya and certified by ya relavent agencies that measure ya fuel for ya car and ya supermarket weights ect ..was a prick of a job and i hated the smell of the shit so i was out of there after a month


I'll have some of what you are on.

I have a great result to report. They are giving me a free cylinder and taking the one I had 'to be tested'.

What would be really awesome is if anyone else out there can also weigh their full vs empty cylinders, so we can ascertain if this really is just a once off or if it's something more sinister.

So big up to Bunnings and Kleengas (Kwik gas) who have IMO handled the situation perfectly and deserve kudos for that.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/11/12)

Droughtmaster said:


> worked on the filling dock with a gas company and filled fukn 1000's of them there filled like someone said b4 to a weight and the gas is shut off there all done with weights and mesures credentials as well ya aint getting ripped off ,,well at the time of the fill anyway its all done like ya and certified by ya relavent agencies that measure ya fuel for ya car and ya supermarket weights ect ..was a prick of a job and i hated the smell of the shit so i was out of there after a month


 It seems to have destroyed your punctuation....


----------

